# Typenschild - Was muss drauf?



## Markus (19 Oktober 2007)

Hallo was muss eingetlich alles auf ein Schaltschranktypenschild und welche Informationen sind eurer Meinung nach zusätzlich sinnvoll?


Mein Stand:

- CE Zeichen (sofern nicht irgendwo anders angebracht)
- Herstelleranschrift
- Anlagenbezeichnug (Fräßmaschine)
- Seriennummer (123456789)
- el. Anschlussleistung (45kW / 400V 3AC / 50Hz)
- Baujahr (263 v. Chr)


Der schönheit wegen noch das Firmenlogo

Fehlt da was?


----------



## PeterEF (19 Oktober 2007)

-Zeichnungs-(Schaltplan-)nummer
-min.Abschaltwert bei Kurzschluß Vorsicherung (25kA, 50kA,...)
-geltende Normen
-Steuerspannung


----------



## Markus (20 Oktober 2007)

PeterEF schrieb:


> -Zeichnungs-(Schaltplan-)nummer
> -min.Abschaltwert bei Kurzschluß Vorsicherung (25kA, 50kA,...)
> -geltende Normen
> -Steuerspannung


 

sind das jetzt mindestangaben oder nur sinnvolle zusätze?

zeichnungsnummer sollte doch mit der seriennummer abgedekt sein.

abschaltwerte der vorsicherung habe ich noch nie auf einem typenschild gesehen, gehören doch in den eplan?

geltende normen sollten durch das ce zeichen abgedeckt sein
ausgenommen nicht eu bzw usa

steuerspannung macht sinn, aber reicht doch im plan?


----------



## jabba (20 Oktober 2007)

Hallo Markus
Ich gehe mal von Schaltschrank für eine Maschine aus.
dab gilt VDE0113

16.4 Kennzeichnung der AusrüstungAusrüstung (z. B. Schaltgerätekombinationen) muss lesbar und dauerhaft so gekennzeichnet sein, dass die
Kennzeichnung nach dem Einbau leicht erkennbar ist. Ein Typenschild mit den folgenden Informationen
muss am Gehäuse in der Nähe jeder Einspeisung angebracht sein:
- Name oder Firmenzeichen des Lieferanten;
- wenn erforderlich, Zulassungszeichen;
- Seriennummer, wo zutreffend;
- Bemessungsspannung, Phasenzahl und Frequenz (falls Wechselspannung), Volllaststrom für jede Einspeisung;
- Kurzschluss-Auslegung der Ausrüstung;
- Nummer der Hauptdokumentation (siehe IEC 62023).


----------



## Markus (22 Oktober 2007)

jabba schrieb:


> Hallo Markus
> Ich gehe mal von Schaltschrank für eine Maschine aus.
> dab gilt VDE0113
> 
> ...


 

also ich habe mir extra noch ein paar typenschilder angeschaut, kann es sein das z.b. immer von 6ka ausgegangen wird wenn es nicht darauf ist?
ich habe diese angabe noch nie gesehen...

eine explizite nummer für die hauptdokumentation (schaltplan und bal??) habe ich auch auf keinem schild gesehen. reicht da nicht die projektnummer wenn diese in diesesn dokumenten auch angegeben ist?
bzw. darf das "projektnummer" haissen oder muss das "nr. hauptdokumentation" heissen?


----------



## PeterEF (24 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> also ich habe mir extra noch ein paar typenschilder angeschaut, kann es sein das z.b. immer von 6ka ausgegangen wird wenn es nicht darauf ist?
> ich habe diese angabe noch nie gesehen...


 
Gesehen habe ich diese Angabe auch nur selten, sie wird aber in der Norm gefordert.
Wenn Du direkt an den Endkunden lieferst und die Steuerung vor Ort auch anklemmst und in Betrieb setzt, sollten auch eigentlich alle Angaben bezüglich des Netzanschlusses geklärt sein und die Angabe wird überflüssig.

Liefert ein Unter-(Unter-...)auftragnehmer den Schrank und wird dieser dann wieder durch einen weiteren Sub angeschlossen, kann eine solche Angabe schon mal ganz hilfreich sein - selbst wenn der anklemmende Elektriker nicht darauf achtet, ist der Lieferant doch abgesichert.


----------



## jabba (24 Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne die Angabe so auch nicht, die Norm gibt auch keine zusätzliche Beschreibung dazu her. Ich kenne nur wie weiter oben erwähnt, die maximal zulässige Vorsicherung. Vieleicht ist eher diese Angabe damit gemeint. Denn auf das Typenschild müßen in erster Linie die Angaben zum Anschluss, derjenige der die anschliesst, muss daher sofort erkennen wie hoch er diese absichern darf. Er kann ja nicht einfach sagen , je mehr desto besser, das hängt ja von deiner internen Kurzschlussfestigkeit ab, und die ist durch Deine Geräte und Verdrahtung bestimmt.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Oktober 2007)

Die Frage nach dem Inhalt eines Typenschildes hatt ich auch mal vor rund 15-20a gestellt. u.a. hieß es damals: Adresse des Herstellers ist nicht nötig, Name reicht. obs Sinn macht ... ?

aber weswegen ich poste: bei uns hat es sich als nützlich erwiesen, die Softwareversion bei Auslieferung dazuzuschreiben. Was dann Sinn macht, wenn man immer wieder gleiche oder sehr ähnliche Maschinen baut. so kommt es dann im Servicefall vor, dass auf die neueste Softwareversion updatet wird, um auch die neuesten Features auf der alten, aber kompatiblen Hardware zu nutzen. dabei wird natürlich mit einem Feinschreiber dann das Update auf dem Typenschild vermerkt.

bis morgen ...


----------



## mst (20 März 2008)

Ich soll jetzt für unsere Firma so ein Typenschild erstellen,
wie hast du deins jetzt gemacht Markus?


mfg mst


----------



## Maxl (15 April 2008)

Unsere Kunden in China haben vereinzelt schon den Nachweis, wo die Maschine gebaut wurde, auf dem Typenschild verlangt (wg. der Zollabwicklung). Seither steht auf jedem Typenschild auch groß "Made in Austria" drauf.

mfg Maxl


----------



## maxi (16 April 2008)

Maxl schrieb:


> Unsere Kunden in China haben vereinzelt schon den Nachweis, wo die Maschine gebaut wurde, auf dem Typenschild verlangt (wg. der Zollabwicklung). Seither steht auf jedem Typenschild auch groß "Made in Austria" drauf.
> 
> mfg Maxl


 

Ihr armen,
wer will schon eine Maschine aus Austria haben :O) *grins*

Ich ärger mich hier in Bayern noch jedes mal wenn ich einen Mass Bier lehr trinke, auf den Boden des Glaskruges steht unten auch Made in Austria.


----------



## Maxl (19 April 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Ich ärger mich hier in Bayern noch jedes mal wenn ich einen Mass Bier lehr trinke, auf den Boden des Glaskruges steht unten auch Made in Austria.




Naja, wenn Du schon so allergisch dagegen bist, darfst Du bei Euch auch 'Made in Germany' draufschreiben.


----------

